
Ask HN: What does "Recent Grad" or "New Grad" mean? - 7402
I see ads for Data Scientist positions in the SF Bay Area that are labelled "Recent Grad" or "New Grad," from companies such as Khan Academy, Twitter, Netflix, Linkedin.<p>I was surprised, and somewhat discouraged, since I thought this was not legal, but these places are big enough to afford lawyers, so perhaps it's OK. But even if they can't come right out and say "age-limited job," there is a clear hint as to their intentions.<p>Has anyone outside of the requested demographic had experience answering these kinds of ads? Were you able to get an interview? What does "recent grad" really mean in this context?
======
recurse
I am a recent grad and got job offers from 5 different companies in bay area.
Well, recent grad or new grad means a bachelor/masters student who is on
either varge of graduation, finished with his all school work or the one who
graduated in 2-3 months and looking for jobs. I had applied for jobs when I
was almost done with my school work, I was just left with my defense, I had
started applying for jobs from sept 2012 and got few offers by november 2012,
meanwhile I was working on my masters project too. Then, after 5 offers I
stopped applying for jobs and chose an offer where i wanted to work. On
december 17th I defended my project and joined the company on 18th december.

Hope it helped.

------
jsnk
I requested the info for a company. The new grads were defined as soon-to-
graduate senior undergrad students to upto 6 months out of school. I presume
others follow similar time frame.

